# one last trip to the surf......maybe



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

hit sea isle yesterday at sunup. water wasn't as clear as i'd hoped. caught a slimer on top then a toothy critter made off with my badonk-a-donk. relocated to pointe west around 8:30. water was a little better but not much. caught a few skippies and a bluefish on mirrodine. finally snagged a 16" trout on 1/8ox dsl. called it quits around 11


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Went yesterday to surfside and Iâ€™ve never caught so many gaftop on artificial in my life. Caught about 15 dink trout all on tops and plastics but no keepers. At one point I caught 7 slimers on top out of 8 cast.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Hit the SS surf yesterday, no luck. Did happen to catch this stargazer on an artificial. Biggest one Iâ€™ve caught, almost the size of a legal trout and fat as a small cat. Weird thing, it was breathing human like out the water. Excuse my awkward comment!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Did happen to catch this stargazer on an artificial. Biggest one Iâ€™ve caught, almost the size of a legal trout and fat as a small cat.


This is why I love fishing in the surf so much. You just never know what you might pull out of the water outside of the normal fish we are after. Cool picture by the way.


----------



## ghbyram (Oct 27, 2006)

That's one of the cool things about fishing the surf, jetties and passes ... you never know what's gonna grab onto the other end of the line.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Solodaddio said:


> Hit the SS surf yesterday, no luck. Did happen to catch this stargazer on an artificial. Biggest one Iâ€™ve caught, almost the size of a legal trout and fat as a small cat. Weird thing, it was breathing human like out the water. Excuse my awkward comment!


.....poisonous spines and able to generate electric shock. nice fishie!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I hit the SS at 14:30. Water was super clear, 3-4 feet of visibility, no break just a tiny chop, not any current to speak of. Bait, mostly small mullet, was pretty abundant. Something out too far was messing with bait. Caught a little ladyfish, kicked up a small flounder. Pretty slow, water was warm, too warm really. Not really feeling it so I came on back to town at 16:00.


----------



## Kelley71 (Aug 12, 2018)

We went out past Galveston Island State Park. Not much there. Caught 3 sharks. about 40 hard heads and skipjacks with one trout on live shrimp.

There from 3-8. Not much fleeing bait. Birds everywhere though. 

Water was beautiful. Waded to the third bar. Not much desirable fish biting.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mccain said:


> hit sea isle yesterday at sunup. water wasn't as clear as i'd hoped. caught a slimer on top then a toothy critter made off with my badonk-a-donk. relocated to pointe west around 8:30. water was a little better but not much. caught a few skippies and a bluefish on mirrodine. finally snagged a 16" trout on 1/8ox dsl. called it quits around 11


why stop now! 
Oct is the best month...
weather cools and Padre surf clears


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

kweber said:


> why stop now!
> Oct is the best month...
> weather cools and Padre surf clears


i like to get my boat out in fall and winter....when it's cooler.
but one more surf excursion is definitely not out of the question


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thatâ€™s one hella stargazer!
My first ever surf fishing Trip a friend caught one that shocked the daylights out of me.
A drunk fellow swimming nearby wanted to see it, so being teenagers we said sure.
It knocked him all the way down under water! We had to help him up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Did that thing morph from a white wing?


----------

